
Ask HN: Free kindle books related to programming - sundar22in
What are the free kindle books related to programming.<p>Following are the books i know, do you know more?<p>https://github.com/twcamper/sicp-kindle<p>https://github.com/downloads/danchoi/kindlefodder/jquery_fundamentals.2012-01-22.mobi<p>https://github.com/downloads/danchoi/kindlefodder/rails-guide.2012-01-18.mobi<p>https://github.com/downloads/danchoi/kindlefodder/unix.2012-01-22.mobi<p>http://git-scm.com/2010/06/06/pro-git-on-kindle.html<p>https://github.com/zacharyscott/whys-poignant-guide-for-kindle<p>https://github.com/visionmedia/masteringnode<p>https://github.s3.amazonaws.com/media/progit.epub [Can be converted to mobi]<p>https://github.com/igstan/learn-you-some-erlang-kindle<p>https://github.com/igstan/learn-you-a-haskell-kindle<p>https://github.com/turesheim/Guide_to_Fortran77<p>https://github.com/propella/DesignPrinciplesBehindSmalltalk
======
trueneverland
Clickable:

<https://github.com/twcamper/sicp-kindle>

[https://github.com/downloads/danchoi/kindlefodder/jquery_fun...](https://github.com/downloads/danchoi/kindlefodder/jquery_fundamentals.2012-01-22.mobi)

[https://github.com/downloads/danchoi/kindlefodder/rails-
guid...](https://github.com/downloads/danchoi/kindlefodder/rails-
guide.2012-01-18.mobi)

[https://github.com/downloads/danchoi/kindlefodder/unix.2012-...](https://github.com/downloads/danchoi/kindlefodder/unix.2012-01-22.mobi)

<http://git-scm.com/2010/06/06/pro-git-on-kindle.html>

[https://github.com/zacharyscott/whys-poignant-guide-for-
kind...](https://github.com/zacharyscott/whys-poignant-guide-for-kindle)

<https://github.com/visionmedia/masteringnode>

<https://github.s3.amazonaws.com/media/progit.epub> [Can be converted to mobi]

<https://github.com/igstan/learn-you-some-erlang-kindle>

<https://github.com/igstan/learn-you-a-haskell-kindle>

<https://github.com/turesheim/Guide_to_Fortran77>

<https://github.com/propella/DesignPrinciplesBehindSmalltalk>

------
taude
Don't forget:

The Little MongoDB Book: <http://openmymind.net/2011/3/28/The-Little-MongoDB-
Book/> THe LIttle Redis Book: <http://openmymind.net/2012/1/23/The-Little-
Redis-Book/>

Both are excellent, quick reads to get you up and running fast

EDIT: These aren't available in only Kindle formats, but PDF, ePub. I looked
for the mobi download, but didn't see it direct, so I don't remember if I just
converted the ePub to my kindle...anyway, free books with good knowledge.

------
afeezaziz
I am sure there are many if you google it. Eg: Eloquent Javascript and you
just copy it to Kindle

------
everacer
what is it?

